# MiracleDetail present Paul Dalton's Prototype Crystal coating applied to R8 V10 & GT2



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

*MiracleDetail present Paul Dalton's Prototype Crystal coating applied to R8 V10 & GT2*

Hi All,

You may already seen this Audi that I detailed a few weeks ago, had 26 hours spent on it with 3 layers applied, but after I detailed the same clients Porsche with a new coating I've been testing, he said he was so impressed that he had to have the same coating on the R8. So, it came back to have three layers removed and the new coating applied! Then after my best client had seen his NSX and the R8 with this new coating on, he said, apply to the GT2!






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The word of mouth is certainly bringing in the work...:lol:
Wow having it fully protected then wanting it all off to put another on, its as bad as us testing different products...:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks impressive Paul.

Look forward to hearing more about it in the near future.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks impressive, so whats this new coating all about.. what differs it from the wrest?


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Looking good, more info on the coating would be great.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks very shiny in that video paul


----------



## santi_rt (Nov 27, 2010)

Very good job! This a gtechinq?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning...maybe more information on the coating?


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you are teasing us with this new coating. More details are needed to satisfy our curiosity. Please!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks very shiny in that video paul


Lol, thanks, you want to see it in the flesh, Porsche midnight blue looked crazy with this stuff on, and the red NSX looked like glass! I got a sneaky feeling my no.1 client will eventually have all 19 of his cars done with this coating, lasts for over a year on wheels and no need for any wheel cleaner, even on a heavily used track car. Details of it will be disclosed in the coming future.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks impressive!!

Love your videos you put up and the tracks are great too!!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks stunning, cant wait for further details on this


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Lol, thanks, you want to see it in the flesh, Porsche midnight blue looked crazy with this stuff on, and the red NSX looked like glass! I got a sneaky feeling my no.1 client will eventually have all 19 of his cars done with this coating, lasts for over a year on wheels and no need for any wheel cleaner, even on a heavily used track car. Details of it will be disclosed in the coming future.


Is the idea to sell this product, or is it for your internal use only?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Look very impressive indeed :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Lol, thanks, you want to see it in the flesh, Porsche midnight blue looked crazy with this stuff on, and the red NSX looked like glass! I got a sneaky feeling my no.1 client will eventually have all 19 of his cars done with this coating, lasts for over a year on wheels and *no need for any wheel cleaner*, even on a heavily used track car. Details of it will be disclosed in the coming future.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


Non at all, or still the need for a shampoo/water mix?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

1 client has 19 cars! Bet you could get by just detailing his cars for a living. 1 car every 3 weeks :lol:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> 1 client has 19 cars! Bet you could get by just detailing his cars for a living. 1 car every 3 weeks :lol:


He has a full day booked every week!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Aeroandy said:


> Is the idea to sell this product, or is it for your internal use only?


Not sure yet, its too good to sell really and at £300 for 100ml its pretty expensive and a nightmare to get hold of, so pretty limited supply at present.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks really glossy and wet.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:

Always great to see a GT2.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome as ever Paul, keep us posted


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Phil H said:


> awesome as ever Paul, keep us posted


No probs Phil, hope your well mate.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

paul, im guessing the coating will be released under SV such as the CR is?

is it a quartz type coating?, the likes of C1, or polymer type..

or is it still to early to tell us mate... (we are sitting patiently i promise :lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

lovely work kelly - stunning


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great work and what a shine that's pretty amazing


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

nothing but the best from the main man, looks awesome


----------

